# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy cắt xốp CNC >  Máy Cắt Xốp CNC, Hotwire foam Cutter

## Lenamhai

Để đáp ứng nhu cầu cắt chữ xốp trang trí của thị trường Tiệc cưới, Event, Advertising...
Mình xin giới thiệu một số loại máy cắt bằng dây nhiệt do mình sản xuất. và được mọi người từ mọi miền đất nước chọn dùng để gia công, kinh doanh 

Máy Chuyên cắt chữ 2D

















Máy chuyên cắt mô hình 2,5D

----------

anhcos, CBNN, culitruong, hoangnam, kametoco, Khongnickname, Mr.L, Nam CNC, Quảng Cáo HHl, THANHLA55BP, Trần Anh, vuthanh

----------


## CBNN

máy cool !  Giờ trình vẽ "tự nội suy " của a Huy cao quá! bữa nào dạy e 1 khóa nhé ! 
Hay a Huy sử dụng phần mềm chuyên dùng nào không? , sử dụng máy gia công với trục xoay ....làm em nhức đầu quá .

----------


## Lenamhai

kaka. thì vẫn như lúc trươc thôi, không thay đổi gì nhiều

----------


## luckylike95

có con này mà làm thì quá tuyệt :x đường nét cát đẹp quá

----------


## Hoang Phuong

giá con máy cắt xốp như vậy bao nhiu bác, có thể chia sẻ hình ảnh lắp ráp cho e xem được không, thank

----------


## toiyeumarketing

Máy cắt xốp. Cửa hàng có nhận cắt chữ và hình bằng xốp theo yêu cầu không?

----------


## myphamnguyenphung

Giá máy này tầm khoản bao nhiêu vậy bác ?????????

----------


## Trần Anh

con nai cắt thế nào vậy bạn

----------


## Lenamhai

@all: Giá máy tùy vào kích thước yêu cầu giao động từ 10t >/máy 
Cũng có nhận cắt theo yêu cầu
@Tran Anh: con nai thì vẽ ra rồi máy cắt đó bạn

----------


## Gang Việt

con này bán bao nhiêu ạ ? có bảo hành bảo họ gì k ạ?

----------


## tammocviet

Máy cắt đường nét đẹp quá, rất tiện dụng

----------


## misuto

Máy cắt chuẩn quá đường nét rất sắc và đẹp

----------


## giahangsi

> Để đáp ứng nhu cầu cắt chữ xốp trang trí của thị trường Tiệc cưới, Event, Advertising...
> Mình xin giới thiệu một số loại máy cắt bằng dây nhiệt do mình sản xuất. và được mọi người từ mọi miền đất nước chọn dùng để gia công, kinh doanh 
> 
> Máy Chuyên cắt chữ 2D
> 
> 
> Máy chuyên cắt mô hình 2,5D


Muốn mua thì liên hệ thế nào bạn

----------


## Lenamhai

Bạn liên hệ 0903942689 sau ngày 5 tháng 11 2017 nhé, vì mình đang đi du lịch hoặc call viber, face, zalo, tango, whatsup. Thanks

----------


## longnguyenkd10

đẹp quá bác ơi

----------

Lenamhai

----------


## edonguyen

nhìn con nai đẹp thật

----------

Lenamhai

----------


## phuocvh

Cắt xốp đẹp quá

----------

Lenamhai

----------


## anhcos

Máy này xài nhiều dao các loại, sao bác k mời chào tí cho vui.

----------

Lenamhai

----------


## tylebongdahomnay

quá đẹp, mình cũng mún muaaa

----------

Lenamhai

----------

